

Nearly 70% of Packed Windows System files are labeled as Malware - kgarten
http://sarvamblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/nearly-70-of-packed-windows-system.html

======
shitlord
I've always found it kind of pointless to label packed/obfuscated binaries
like that. Especially because the antivirus softwares themselves are usually
packed in a similar fashion. In addition to that, a LOT of mass-market apps
use at least _some_ form of packing/obfuscation: game clients are often
packed, things that are statically linked are sometimes packed, etc. In the
end, this just ends up making developers' lives harder, not affecting malware
distributors at all, and diluting the average user's definition of "malware"
(because there are so many false positives and warnings).

------
gracemo
Antivirus sometimes just blindly detect these free packers as malware! Sigh

